# Leave the youth hunt to the youth



## ducknut141

I see the ODNR wants to add Vets and active military to the youth hunt days. I hope they come to their senses and don't do it. Leave it for JUST the kids.


----------



## joekacz

ducknut141 said:


> I see the ODNR wants to add Vets and active military to the youth hunt days. I hope they come to their senses and don't do it. Leave it for JUST the kids.


I agree 100% with you. If they want to do something for the Wounded Warrior program then that would be GREAT.


----------



## squid_1

I agree ducknut141 and I am a vet. Maybe active duty only if they are on leave during that time frame.


----------



## ya13ya03

Leave the kids days to them. If anything give them a few more days. Sure would help get the new generation involved if they could have more then a few days to themselves. This goes for everything. Deer, waterfowl and small game.


----------



## ducknut141

I am all for helping our military folks especially those that come home with mental and physical deficits. Our government isn't doing much. But most people forget about the folks that are here protecting use everyday, our police officers and fire fighters EMS workers that give of themselves day in and day out and are forgotten about. Many of them have physical and mental disabilities they deal with every day.

*PLEASE LEAVE IT YOUTH for the kids*


----------



## Muddy

I agree, leave it for the kids. Hunter recruitment is an uphill battle in America these days. Leave the youth seasons for the youth. It seems like a simple concept, but apparently the state can screw it up.


----------



## mike hunt

Another stupid idea, the next thing they'll want to put wolves in plumbrook, wtf?


----------



## DLC

I dont see a problem with it at all. Its not like your talking that many people. And nothing will be taken away from the kids. Its the least we can do for those who served.


----------



## garhtr

I'd sure like to see more youth hunters involved in the waterfowl season and the youth gun W/E
Including vets and active military probably wouldn't be a problem in my area. The several times I've taken youth waterfowl hunters out we only encounter other hunters once and we were on public areas, our area certainly wasn't crowded.
I sure wouldn't have a problem giving Vets and active military their own W/E separate from the youth season ???


----------



## 9Left

DLC said:


> I dont see a problem with it at all. Its not like your talking that many people. And nothing will be taken away from the kids. Its the least we can do for those who served.


Hmmm....I disagree… There is 10 times as many vets as there are active duty military...And both of those groups FAR outnumber youth hunters...I am a vet… This is a stupid proposal… Leave it to the kids,that's what youth season is all about.
And besides, we ARE doing something for active-duty military… Active duty military on leave or furlough, do not even need to purchase a license.


----------



## floater99

LEAVE IT FOR THE YOUTHS


----------



## sherman51

they call it youth hunt for a reason. don't screw up a good thing.


----------



## collegekid

Agreed. With so little private waterfowl land you now run the risk of youth sitting in a public marsh being intimidated by volleys of 12 gauges as their first experience. Leave it to the kids. Maybe a bonus weekend for the Vets at the end of the season?


----------



## collegekid

There is a hearing on Thursday March 21st according to the DNR website. There is no Thursday March 21st this year. Is there any chance of making changes at these hearings, whenever they are, or is this set in stone? Anybody gonna go to a hearing?


----------



## ducknut141

Now is time to comment on line on all the rule changes


----------



## collegekid

Could you provide a link to that? Like everything else on the DNR website I cannot find it.


----------



## M R DUCKS

*Is this what you are looking for:*
*Public Rules Hearing*
These hearings are open to the public and input is permitted within specific time limits. After considering public input, the Ohio Wildlife Council will vote on the proposed rules and season dates during its next meeting.


March 25, 2020
State Fish and Wildlife Hearing, 9:00 a.m. 
Wildlife District One Office
1500 Dublin Road, Columbus


----------



## M R DUCKS

Interesting,
I typed in odnr hearings
Clicked on the second section, there is a whole list of”topics” 
I scanned some... a lot have to do with date changes because of the calendar year change


----------



## M R DUCKS

1501:31-7-06 Seasons and limits on ducks, brant, geese, mergansers, and coots.
It is proposed that this rule be amended to adjust season dates and bag limits according to U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service guidelines.
It is proposed to provide for a two-day season allowing all active duty military and veterans to hunt ducks,
mergansers, geese and coots in accordance with all other regulations. The dates for this season will be
rd th
October 3 and 4 , 2020 corresponding with the dates for the 2020 youth waterfowl season. This season has
been made available within the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service guidelines. These dates are in addition to the 60-day season in each zone.
Proposed dates and bag limits are as listed below and include changes in the bag limit for scaup (bluebill) from 3 to 1 during first fifteen days of each zone split and from 3 to 2 during the last forty-five days of each zone split.


----------



## sixtyminutes

I am in favor of anything that results in dead geese. 
Maybe the City of Columbus and ODNR can post some signs that declare that boat docks and lake shores are poop free zones.


----------



## ducknut141

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-informed/proposed-rule-changes-csi-review
I hope that works


----------



## buckeyebowman

squid_1 said:


> I agree ducknut141 and I am a vet. Maybe active duty only if they are on leave during that time frame.


That was my thinking. I can understand currently active military since they may be home for a short time on leave and won't be around for any of the regular season.


----------



## joekacz

From past experiences with ODNR you could probably bet that this is a done deal already.Just going through the motion's.


----------



## Hatchetman

joekacz said:


> From past experiences with ODNR you could probably bet that this is a done deal already.Just going through the motion's.



As long as you have that attitude it is a done deal. I have seen changes made due to input from the district meetings to on line input. Do nothing and nothing changes....


----------



## H2ofowl

According to the regulations proposed by Feds the youth and veterans hunt does not count toward 60 day season. Some states are giving veterans days that doe not conflict with youth. Ohio might consider this. Might make for a better hunt for both groups


----------



## collegekid

Let them know how you feel:

You can submit formal testimony from Monday, April 13, 2020 through the date of the hearing via mail or email:

Written testimony may be mailed to:
The Chief of the Division of Wildlife
2045 Morse Road, Building G-3
Columbus, Ohio 43229-6693

Written testimony may be emailed to: [email protected].


----------



## Deadeyedeek

collegekid said:


> Let them know how you feel:
> 
> You can submit formal testimony from Monday, April 13, 2020 through the date of the hearing via mail or email:
> 
> Written testimony may be mailed to:
> The Chief of the Division of Wildlife
> 2045 Morse Road, Building G-3
> Columbus, Ohio 43229-6693
> 
> Written testimony may be emailed to: [email protected].


I am a Vet with a disability, that does not hinder my hunting, you are all right, leave it to the youths. With that said, I would be ok with letting Vets w/disabilitys(wheelchairs,etc) hunt then...DD


----------



## Deadeyedeek

collegekid said:


> Let them know how you feel:
> 
> You can submit formal testimony from Monday, April 13, 2020 through the date of the hearing via mail or email:
> 
> Written testimony may be mailed to:
> The Chief of the Division of Wildlife
> 2045 Morse Road, Building G-3
> Columbus, Ohio 43229-6693
> 
> Written testimony may be emailed to: [email protected].


I am a Vet with a disability, that does not hinder my hunting, you are all right, leave it to the youths. With that said, I would be ok with letting Vets w/disabilitys(wheelchairs,etc) hunt then...DD


----------



## archerjay1

Whelp it's official!!! Another horrible decision made by the wildlife council to allow active military and vets to "intrude" on my daughter's youth hunt this year....don't get me wrong, I am very grateful for our vets and active military for their service, but why not push the season opener a week and give the vets/military their own weekend to hunt. I mean seriously it's not like we live in a major fly away zone and most of the birds are locals. So the waterfowl hunting here in NE Ohio's isn't spectacular by any means. Now my daughter's have really 2 days to hunt ducks and have every opportunity for those 2 days to be all about them. Now that adults are allowed to hunt for the same 2 days I don't even think I'm going to take them this year...because I know how most "adult" duck hunters shoot. Don't need my youth losing all interest in hunting because hunters don't seem to have ethics anymore and sky busting and hail calling working ducks from other people. Sorry about the rant but I am really getting sick of the poor decisions made by the state regarding hunting. And it doesn't seem like they listen to the hunters about this either. It seems like they could care less if the youth are interested in hunting or not! Makes me sick!


----------



## joekacz

Have not seen it yet but do not doubt you at all. To bad,I think it's a bad decision on there part and just like I posted on this site back in Feb. that it was probably a done deal back then. IMHO Why heck if they did it to the youth waterfowl season maybe the other youth seasons will follow suit. There's a lot more things could of been done for our vets other then infringing on youth hunts,just don't understand this decision.


----------



## 9Left

Yea i agree... i am a vet... i don't understand why we need a special weekend to hunt... we already have a whole day set aside to be thanked and remembered...I think if it were decided by the vets… They would say let the kids have their own weekend!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Thank you 9Left


----------



## collegekid

Yeah pretty frustrating. Will probably be my daughters first season to really waterfowl hunt this year. The fed regulations allowed the DNR to assign these days at any point, it didn't have to be the same weekend. More motivation to secure private land and never give a penny to the DNR. 9Left you give me hope that many vets will at least move far away if they encounter a youth hunting on this weekend. Waterfowl hunting in Ohio can be brutal.


----------

